# Borderlands 2 Fehlermeldung



## SimplyMyName (21. September 2012)

Hi, ich habe Borderlands 2 im Vorverkauf bei Steam erworben. 
Die Instalation verlief ohne Probleme und der Launcher startet auch aber wenn ich auf Spielen drücke erscheint nur ein kleines Fenster 
auf dem die 4 Klassen zu sehen sind und ein dazugehöriger Tab in der Startleiste. Daraufhin kommt immer diese Meldung: 
"Borderlands 2 funktioniert nicht mehr  Das Programm wird aufgrund eines Problems nicht richtig ausgeführt. Das Programm wird geschlossen und Sie werden benachrichtigt, wenn eine Lösung verfügbar ist."
Hat jemand eine Idee was da los ist? 

PC Daten: 
- Windows Vista Home Premium
- 64-Bit Betriebssystem
- Intel Core 2 Duo  2x 3 GHz
- 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2012)

Hi.

Erstmal die Standard-Prozedur:
Sind denn deine Treiber alle aktuell? Speziell der der Grafikkarte? Da solltest du dir sicher gehen.


----------



## SimplyMyName (21. September 2012)

Hi Mothman,

Ja die Grafifkarte hat den neusten Treiber aber nach dem Soundkartentreiber müsste ich mal schauen.
Achja habe ich vergessen... habe eine Geforce 8800 GT


----------



## Rabowke (21. September 2012)

SimplyMyName schrieb:


> [...]


Ich lehne mich jetzt etwas weit aus dem Fenster, schließlich hast du ja explizit erwähnt, dass du das Spiel bei Steam erworben hast. Allerdings hab ich in anderen Foren gelesen, dass der von dir beschriebene Fehler auch auf einen nicht funktionierenden Crack zurückzuführen ist. Dieser funktioniert wohl nicht mit einem 64bit Betriebssystem ... 

Wie dem auch sei, bei BL2 werden mMn noch weitere benötigte Runtimes installiert. Neben DirectX & einem Grafikkartentreiberupdate, welche Grafikkarte hast du eigentlich, sind auch noch VC++ Runtimes etc. als Problemquelle möglich.

Edit: Da warst du wohl mit dem Nachtragen der Informationen schneller! 
Hat Borderlands 2 nicht einen "Launcher"? Siehst du den wenigstens oder versagt hier bereits dein System? Gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Datei direkt zu starten im Verzeichnis?


----------



## SimplyMyName (21. September 2012)

nein ich habe die Originalversion von Steam, wir haben den 4erpack gekauft. Indianerehrenwort 
Also ich starte das Spiel in der Steam Bibliothek und komme in den Launcher.
Wenn ich dann auf Spielen drücke kommt die Fehlermeldung.

Edit: Die Soundkarte ist nun auch auf dem neusten Stand. Immernoch der selbe fehler... wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen^^


----------



## SimplyMyName (21. September 2012)

Dieses Fenster kam auch einmal und dann nie wieder. Ich weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll...

siehe Anhang


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2012)

Hast du mal die Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüft in Steam (Rechtsklick auf das Spiel...)?

Ansonsten hast du mal testweise probiert deinen Virenscanner/Firewall zu deaktivieren? Vielleicht haut die ja auch quer und verhindert den Start.

Aber nicht dauerhaft deaktivieren, NUR für den Test!


----------



## SimplyMyName (21. September 2012)

Borderlands 2 ist bei mir unter den Ausnahmen gelistet, die Firewall zu deaktivieren habe ich auch schon versucht... ohne Erfolg

Edit: Es geht nun!! Rechtsklick aufs Spiel -> Eigenschaften -> Reiter Lokale Dateien -> Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen.
da waren ein paar Dateinen nicht vorhanden oder beschädigt.

Danke euch beiden


----------



## Semperfie1985 (21. September 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

Zuerstmal bin ich neu hier im Forum und habe das selbe Problem.
Ich habe alle Treiberupdates gemacht, das Spiel deinstalliert und neu installiert usw....
Das Lustige ist aber, dass ich BL2 gestern schon gezockt hab und seit heut geht nix mehr...

Ich bekomme auch diese Problemsignatur:

  Problemereignisname:	CLR20r3
  Problemsignatur 01:	launcher.exe
  Problemsignatur 02:	1.0.0.0
  Problemsignatur 03:	504ec236
  Problemsignatur 04:	PresentationCore
  Problemsignatur 05:	4.0.30319.17929
  Problemsignatur 06:	4ffa7c83
  Problemsignatur 07:	11b
  Problemsignatur 08:	11
  Problemsignatur 09:	System.IO.FileNotFoundException
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	3079
  Zusatzinformation 1:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Meine PC Daten sind:

Win7 Prof 64 Bit
Nvidia 9600 GT

Danke schon mal im voraus

glg
Michael


----------



## HardcoreVogel (21. September 2012)

*Fehler*

Bei mir ist das so. Ich habe es erfolgreich installiert und mein Computer schafft selbst die Höchstanforderungen mühelos. Wenn ich nun auf Spielen in der Steamspielebibliothek oder auf das Icon von BL2 klicke, kommt zunächst der Launcher. So weit so gut. Allerdings sobald ich in dem Launcher auf Spielen klicke, dauert es ein paar Sekunden und mein Computer startet neu. Entweder mit Blauem Bildschirm oder einfach wie ein normaler PC hochfährt. Ich hab auch schon Rechtsklick aufs Spiel gemacht und die Dateien auf Fehler überprüft aber es konnte nichts gefunden werden. Habs auch schon deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert aber es funktioniert immernoch nicht. Selbst nach dem 2ten Mal Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen hat sich der PC wieder runtergefahren. Ein Spiel, welches man nicht spielen kann, ist kein Spiel! Der Launcher startet wenigstens. Erster Eindruck, sehr enttäuschend 1/10


----------



## Semperfie1985 (21. September 2012)

Naja ich hab die Fehlersuche auch gemacht, da sagt er mir eine Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden oder ist beschädigt und wird neu angefordert.
Soweit so gut dann lädt er diese Datei runter, will das spiel starten und das prozedere beginnt von vorn.
Gestern konnte ich es via Cyberghost zocken, heut nicht mehr, ich verstehs einfach nicht.

LG
Michael


----------



## HardcoreVogel (21. September 2012)

ich hab vorhin mal die Windows Firewall deaktiviert und ich konnte das Bild sehen, mit den 4 Charakteren also sogar nach dem Launcher, ich dachte es funktioniert aber der Computer ist wieder neu gestartet.


----------



## Semperfie1985 (21. September 2012)

Das habe ich auch schon gemacht, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Semperfie1985 (22. September 2012)

So Problem gelöst 

man muss nur eine Textdatei (sie Anhang) in den Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Win32 kopieren 

glg
Michael


----------



## HardcoreVogel (22. September 2012)

Also ich hab deine angehängte Datei gedownloaded, hab den Ordner geöffnet, indem es gespeichert wurde, hab auf "kopieren" geklickt und in dem genannten Ordner reingegangen und "einfügen" gemacht. Versucht und wieder gehts nicht.
Außerdem wenn ich Borderlands 2 deinstalliere und dann per CD wieder ins Laufwerk einfahren lasse wieder installiere, also weder über Steam wieder downloade noch auf das Borderlands 2 ICON zu klicken, steht wärend der Installation bei Steam hinter Borderlands 2 97% .... Warum steht da 97%?


----------



## mablatter (22. September 2012)

ich habe das gleich Problem. Habe mein Spiel bei Steam gekauft. Es kommt auch immer die Meldung " Borderlands 2 launcher funktioniert nicht mehr" habe es schon neu installiert nützt nichts, Die Datei habe ich auch eingefügt. nützt nichts. Wollte eigentlich am Wochenende ein bisschen spielen...


----------



## HardcoreVogel (22. September 2012)

So wie das hier aussieht gibt es nicht gerade viele Möglichkeiten für uns. Entweder die bringen in ein paar Wochen (!!!) ein patch raus, der das Problem lösen soll, auf den 2k Support warten, bis der endlich was unternimmt oder warten und Däumchen drehen. 

- Anmerkung. 
Ab und zu, wenn ich das Spiel starten will kommt nach dem Launcher ein Hinweis von Windows Firewall, dass etwas blockiert wurde und bevor ich auf "Zugriff zulassen" klicken kann, stürzt der Computer ab und bekommt ein Bluescreen, also dass er sich sicherheitshalber runtergefahren hat bevor noch etwas beschädigt wird. Nach ein paar Sekunden fährt er wieder hoch. Selbst mit dem Deaktivieren von Windos Firewall und meinem Anti-Viren-Programm funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. September 2012)

Nach der ersten installation ging es ohne Probleme, konnte 2 Stunden spielen bis ich beendet habe. Dann nach dem Mittag wollte ich normal weiterspielen und nach dem Start hing das Spiel sich nurnoch auf. Dann hab ich das ganze runtergeschmissen und seit der Neuinstallation läuft es garnicht mehr. STEAM versucht das Spiel upzudaten, bricht aber nach wenigen Minuten mit "disk IO Fehler" ab. 
-_-


----------



## mablatter (22. September 2012)

Ok Scheisse geld ausgegeben für ein Spiel das nicht geht. Ich hoffe doch daas es noch eine Lösung giebt. Habe Steam und K2 geschrieben


----------



## Semperfie1985 (23. September 2012)

Ich habe es dann nicht mit dem Lauchner versucht sonder mit der .exe im WIN32 Ordner.
Hab sie dann als admin ausgeführt und dann hats bei mir funktioniert

lg


----------



## Semperfie1985 (23. September 2012)

Hallo Nochmal,

Folgende Lösungsvorschläge haben ich vom Steam Support erhalten:

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.

Sollten Sie Windows Vista oder Windows 7 nutzen, beenden Sie bitte Steam komplett und folgen Sie den Anweisungen in folgendem Artikel:

Title: Windows 7 and Vista Troubleshooting
Link: http://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5688-IFHZ-2170&l=German

Sollten Sie Windows XP nutzen, folgen Sie bitte diesen sechs Schritten:
1) Beenden Sie Steam.
2) Drücken Sie gleichzeitig die Windows-Taste + R. Tippen Sie dann im folgenden Kasten regedit ein und klicken Sie "OK".
3) Suchen Sie nun nach dem folgenden Registryschlüssel: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\VALVE
4) Rechtsklicken Sie darauf und wählen Sie "Berechtigungen"
5) Klicken Sie die "Zulassungs-" Kästchen für "Admin" und "System" sowohl für "Full control" als auch "Read".
6) Beenden Sie danach regedit und testen Sie Ihr Problem erneut.

Die nachfolgenden Schritte treffen auf *alle* Windows-Versionen zu.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Spieldateien auf Fehler, wie im folgenden Link beschrieben:

Title: Verifying Game Cache Files (GCF)
Link: http://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335&l=German

Hinweis: Es ist möglich, dass eine oder zwei Dateien nicht überprüft werden können, bzw als fehlerhaft markiert werden. Das ist normal und kann ignoriert werden.

Sollten Sie Ihr Spiel weiterhin nicht korrekt starten können, beenden Sie bitte Steam und folgen Sie diesen Anweisungen, um sekundäre Installationsprogramme auszuführen:

Navigieren Sie zu Ihrem Installationsverzeichnis des Spiels (standardmäßig C:\Programme (x86)\Steam\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\)

Führen Sie nun folgende Programme aus:

...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Redist\DXRedistCutdown\DXSETUP.exe
...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2Binaries\Redist\vcredist_2005_x86.exe
...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Redist\vcredist_2005_atl_x86.exe
...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Redistvcredist_x86.exe.exe
...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Redist\dotNetFx40_Client_x86_x64.exe

Starten Sie Ihren Computer bitte neu und prüfen Sie, ob Ihr Spiel jetzt funktioniert.

Sollten weiterhin Probleme auftreten, lesen Sie bitte auch die folgenden Artikel:

Title: Games do not run after 'Preparing to Launch'
Link: http://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6218-USFX-5568&l=German

Title: This game is currently unavailable
Link: http://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4595-WEXN-6831&l=German

Sollte das Problem danach weiterhin bestehen, kontaktieren Sie bitte den technischen Support unseres Drittanbieters. Sie finden die Kontaktadresse in folgendem Artikel:

Title: Borderlands 2
Link: http://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1231-UIBN-0311

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team

LG


----------



## HardcoreVogel (23. September 2012)

@Semperfie1985 


Danke, ich versuche mal das was dort steht. Mal gucken, ob es funktioniert ;D


----------



## Ichu (23. September 2012)

*Msvcr100.dll fehlt bzw Borderlands 2 startet nicht*

Hi, Leute. Ich hatte auch das Problem, das Borderlands 2 nicht startet. Hab lange gesucht und probiert und hab es irgendwann hinbekommen. Laut Googlesuche bzw. anderen Foren, soll man Visual C++ aus Visual Studio 2010 neuinstallieren. Die Seite wo ich es gefunden hab ist msvcr100.dll nicht vorhanden 
oder gleich direkt auf Microsoft
Download: Microsoft Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x64) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
einfach downloaden und schon sollte es funktionieren, bei mir war es so. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

lg


----------



## HardcoreVogel (23. September 2012)

Also, zu Semperfie´s erster Link
Ich hab Windows 7 nicht kürzlich erst installiert.
habe Steam jedes Mal als Administrator wie dort beschrieben ausgeführt.
habe die "Einstellung der Benutzerkontensteuerung" so geändert, wie beschrieben. 
Computer neugestartet aber es funktionierte immernoch nicht.
habe dann folgende Programme ausgeführt

...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Redist\DXRedistCutdown\DXSETUP.exe
...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2Binaries\Redist\vcredist_2005_x86.exe
...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Redist\vcredist_2005_atl_x86.exe
...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Redistvcredist_x86.exe.exe
...\Steamapps\common\Borderlands 2\Binaries\Redist\dotNetFx40_Client_x86_x64.exe

Neugestartet und funktionierte immernoch nicht. Selbstverständlich hab ich bei jedem weiteren Versuch Steam immer "als Administrator" ausgeführt.
@ Ichu hab dein C++ von 2010 installiert und versucht, ding immernoch nicht. 
Was zum Teufel ist bei mir nur los?

Edit: Hab auch auf diesem Link https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6218-USFX-5568&l=German
Schritt 1-4 wie beschrieben ausgeführt und es geht immernoch nicht. Bin mal gespannt was der Support mir empfielt, was ich noch nicht getan hab xD


----------



## mablatter (23. September 2012)

Habe ich auch schon probiert. Geht bei mir nicht. Die Textdatei beinhaltet ja nur eine Zahl "49520" wie soll die helfen?


----------



## Bl4ckburn (23. September 2012)

Bei mir läuft es jetzt, habe Steam komplett deinstalliert und neu drauf gemacht, dann Borderlands2 installiert (von DvD) und es läuft. Testweise Pc neugestartet und läuft immer noch.


----------



## HardcoreVogel (23. September 2012)

ich versuch das mal ^^


----------



## mablatter (23. September 2012)

Bei mir läufts auch. Habe VisualC++2010 erneuert. Bis jetzt klappts


----------



## HardcoreVogel (23. September 2012)

Also, ich habe Steam komplett entfernt und wieder installiert, dann auch über die DVD Borderlands 2 wieder installiert und wieder C++ von 2010 genommen und es funktioniert immernoch nicht. Ich warte jetzt fast 3 Tage auf ne Antwort vom 2k Support.


----------



## mablatter (23. September 2012)

Habe mich auch zu früh gefreut nach dem Essen wollte ich weiter machen PC starten und es geht nicht mehr


----------



## Ichu (24. September 2012)

Bei mir hat es nach Spiel beenden auch nicht mehr funktioniert (irgendwas mit Individualisationfehler und schauen ob ich was am Spiel geändert wurde).
Hab dann Pc neu gestartet und bis jetzt geht alles, nur das ich beim Spiel starten immer die Meldung bekomme, dass eine Änderung nicht gespeichert wurde. Mit der Auswahl JA, NEIN oder ABBRUCH der Speicherung, mache immer JA und bis jetzt gehts ohne Probleme.


Hatte es auch letztesmal aus jucks als Admin ausgeführt und da kam dann die Meldung das die MSVCR100.DLL fehlt und darauf hab ich die Visual C++ 2010 neuistalliert und seitdem geht es.
Download: Microsoft Visual*C++*2010 Redistributable Package (x64) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Achso bei mir ist alles aktiv, 
WinDefender, Firewall, Antivirenpropramm (bei dem auch keine Meldung kam, wegen Sandbox oder so) und auch die Benutzerkontensteuerung ist an.

Mein PC zum Vergleich
AMD Phenom II X6 1045T
4 GB RAM
Win 7 Professional 64Bit
Geforce GTX 560

lg


----------



## HardcoreVogel (24. September 2012)

selbst nachdem ich Visual reinstalliert hab, funktioniert es nicht. Und ich warte schon seit Freitag 21.09 auf ne Antwort vom Support ;D


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2012)

HardcoreVogel, so ganz verstehen tue ich deine Probleme nicht wirklich ... 

Funktionieren andere Programme bzw. Steamspiele ohne Probleme? Weil es ist schon sehr merkwürdig, dass Borderlands 2 bei dir garnicht funktionieren mag.

Magst du mal einen Screenshot von deinem Gameverzeichnis machen?


----------



## HardcoreVogel (24. September 2012)

also andere Spiele wie z.B. Team fortress 2 funktionieren mühelos.

Wenn du mir sagst, wie das geht


----------



## mablatter (24. September 2012)

Ich flippe langsam aus gestern konnte plötzlich wieder spielen und heute geht es wieder nicht. Von Steam und K2 habe ich Antworten bekommen die aber für die Füchse sind...


----------



## HardcoreVogel (24. September 2012)

Nunja, so wie das aussieht bringen dir in ein paar Wochen (!!!) einen neuen patch raus, der das Problem EVENTUELL beheben KÖNNTE und wenn nicht, waren die 49,99€ umsonst. Aber ich lasse mir nicht ein Spiel verkaufen, welches nicht spielbar ist, obwohl ich fast alles mögliche getan habe!


----------



## mablatter (24. September 2012)

Ja das ist echt nervig das komische ist dass es manchmal geht .. aber heute klappt gar nichts mehr. ich habe auch keine Lust Stunden herumzupröblen um ein Spiel zu spielen


----------



## HardcoreVogel (24. September 2012)

Nunja, da hat 2k Games und Gearbox Software bei Manchen wohl ganz schön viele Minuspunkte eingehandelt. Wie können die nur die Spieler so enttäuschen??!!?? Ein Tag vor Release hab ich geschwitzt vor Aufregung und schon am ersten Tag, wo es nicht ging, war die Freude fast weg. Nunja, ich schweife ab..

Ich warte jetzt auf ne Antwort vom 2k Support, mal gucken, was die mir empfehlen zu tun... Falls es überhaupt was gibt, was ich nicht schon getan hab.


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2012)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten ... der einfachste wäre einfach in Windows die "Druck - Taste", befindet sich meistens neben den F1-F12 Tasten, zu drücken, dann Paint aufzurufen und dort auf "Einfügen" zu klicken.

Danach das Bild speichern und bei einem Anbieter wie z.B. Fast, Free Image Hosting - ImageBam hochladen. Ist kostenlos, keine Anmeldung notwendig. Den Link danach einfach hier posten.

Alternativ kannst du, sofern du dich mit DOS auskennst auch die Eingabeaufforderung öffnen, in das Verzeichnis von Borderlands 2 wechseln und mit "dir > liste.txt" die Übersicht in Textform in die Datei liste.txt schreiben lassen. Die Datei fügst du hier einfach mit ein & fertig ist. 

Einfügen von Bildern und Dateien geht übrigens auch mit dem Editor hier, einfach auf die Briefklammer klicken und die Datei auswählen.


----------



## HardcoreVogel (25. September 2012)

Ich bin nicht so erfahren mit solchen Sachen. Wie rufe ich das Gameverzeichnis auf? xD


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2012)

... tut mir leid, aber sowas sind wirklich Grundlagen. Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich dann nicht wirklich, wenn du Probleme hast das Spiel zu starten. 

Hier wurde erklärt, wo man das Verzeichnis findet ... variiert natürlich dann, wenn du einen anderen Pfad für deine Steam Installation gewählt hast.


----------



## HardcoreVogel (25. September 2012)

Ich benutze die Spiele nur zum spielen und nicht zum auswenig lernen von irgentwelchen Verzeichnissen. Ich weis jetzt nicht,  was du meinst, vieleicht das Installationsverzeichnis oder was meinst du? Die Sachen auf den Links hab ich schon durchgeführt.


----------



## Choesen (28. September 2012)

Habe ähnliches oder gleiches Problem, nachdem ich den Launcher geöffnet habe und auf Spielen drücke. Startet das Spiel, dann wird der Monitor schwarz und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung. "Borderlands 2 funktioniert nicht richtig". Hab alles ausprobiert was hier schon vorgeschlagen worden ist, aber es funktioniert nichts von all dem, ich bin am verzweifeln :/

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe


----------



## mablatter (29. September 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Hallo[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Probiert mal das. so geht es bei mir.
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Aktualisiert von: Rebecca G, 26. Sep 09:45 (PDT):[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hallo![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Danke für das Einsenden der Infos! 
Es tut mir leid, dass ich das DXDiag doppelt abgefragt habe. Da wir wegen der Veröffentlichung von Boderlands 2 ein immenses Emailaufkommen hatten müssen wir auf Emailvorlagen zurückgreifen. Bitte entschuldigen Sie, [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bitte versuchen Sie folgendes: 
Erstellen Sie im Installationsverzeichnis eine Textdatei namens: steam_appid.txt
Geben Sie in diese Datei folgenden Wert ein: 49520
Speichern Sie die Datei. 
Starten Sie nun das Spiel direkt aus dem Installationsverzeichnis (Boderlands2.exe)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dieser "Workaround" führt zwar immer noch nicht dazu, dass man das Spiel aus der Steam-Bibliothek starten kann. Es hat das Spiel aber für viele Nutzer wenigstens schon brauchbar gemacht. 
Wir arbeiten derweil weiter an einer besseren Lösung für das Problem. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen ob dies funktioniert![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichem Gruß[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Rebecca G[/FONT]


----------



## Hanz75 (29. September 2012)

Hallo 

Habe genau das selbe problem heute morgen ging das spiel noch, wollte heute nachmittag wieder spielen Ganz normal über den luncher gestartet das spiel erscheint dann kurz im Taskmanager und das war es auch schon. Auch wen ich es direkt über die exe starte ob viren scanner / firewall an oder aus es passiert nicht das selbe habe ich auch mit dem spiel Darksiders 2 gehabt bei über steam gekauft ein tag konnte ich es spielen anderen tag ging wieder nichts.

WIn7 64x
Geforce 460
Intel Core i7- 2600
8GB Ram


----------



## Gabba123 (8. Oktober 2012)

hey... bei mir gehts auch ned und wenn ich die launcher.exe aufrufen will ,dann kommt ne fehlermeldunf ,dass ich n programm brauch des ich ned hab...
HILFE


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Oktober 2012)

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn genau?
Geh auf jeden Fall mal in diesen Ordner: Borderlands 2 -> Binaries -> Redist
Dort führst du alle Anwendungen aus und installierst sie (sind etwa 5 Stück), haben so namen wie vcredist_2008_x86 etc.


----------



## Gabba123 (9. Oktober 2012)

''Der datei ist kein programm zum ausführen dieser aktion zugeordnet.''
Und ich glaub es kann auch sein das es an meiner grafikkarte liegt... die müsste man mal aktualisieren.. hat wer ne ahnung wie des geht.
Danke scho mal.


Grafikkarte:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Oktober 2012)

Lad den neuesten Treiber von hier: NVIDIA Treiber Download
Und wie gesagt, installiere die ganzen redistributables.


----------



## Gabba123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich hab des alles installiert.. geht aber immernoch ned.. und danke für den link ich probiers mal


----------



## Gabba123 (11. Oktober 2012)

soooooo die von 2kgames haben mir zurück geschrieben und haben ne lösung aber ich soll etz rausfinden was für ein motherboard ich habe und des dann irgendwie updaten... weis wer wie ich kenn mich gar ned aus .. sry.
Hier is des was die geschrieben haben:1. Besuchen Sie die Website des Herstellers Ihres Motherboards und gehen dort auf die Support Seite.
2. Suchen Sie Ihr Model des Motherboards heraus
3. Laden Sie das NEUESTE BIOS für Ihr Motherboard herunter
4. Wie Ihr BIOS aktualisiert wird ist von Motherboard zu Motherboard verschieden. Manche BIOS können durch das UEFI (Graphisches BIOS) oder durch Gebrauch eines Flash-Programs wie zum Beispiel AWDFLASH aktualisiert werden. Bitte lessen Sie im Handbuch Ihres Motherboards nach, wie Sie Ihr BIOS aktualisieren können.
5. Folgender Teil ist SEHR WICHTIG. SCHALTEN SIE NIEMALS DEN PC AUS WÄHREND DAS BIOS AKTUALISIERT WIRD! Falls Sie dies tun, wird das Motherboard unwiderruflich beschädigt.
6. Sobald die Aktualisierung komplett ist, kann es sein, dass Ihr PC neu startet. Dies hängt wieder davon ab, welchen Hersteller Sie nutzen.
7. Sie müssen Ihr BIOS auf die empfohlenen Einstellungen zurück setzen, ebenso alle erhöhten Taktungseinstellungen und Boot-Befehle.
8. Nun sollte Ihr PC bereit sein um Borderlands 2 zu spielen.


----------



## Gabba123 (11. Oktober 2012)

danke schonmal!


----------



## Mothman (11. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn du wenig Ahnung von Computern hast, rate ich dir von einer BIOS-Aktualisierung eher ab. Wenn du da was falsch machst, legst du deinen Rechner erstmal lahm.

Mit welcher Begründung raten die von 2k dir denn dein BIOS zu aktualisieren?


----------



## Gabba123 (11. Oktober 2012)

Das is die komplette e-mail..... und danke nochmal für alle guten tipps ...abere s muss doch ne andere lösung geben.



Hallo,

wir untersuchen derzeit Fälle bei denen bei Borderlands 2 offenbar Konflikte mit sehr spezifischen Prozessoren und Motherboarden auftreten. Um genau zu sein scheint es, dass diese Fälle mit AMD FX Prozessoren und deren Zubehör auftreten. Im Grunde steht die Art wie diese Setups “Multithreading” handhaben im Konflikt mit dem Steam Launcher, was in manchen Fällen einen Bluescreen oder einen Systemneustart verursacht.
Es gibt einen Beitrag von AMD, der dieses Problem beschreibt, leider ist dieser nicht auf deutsch verfügbar:
STEAM enabled games on AMD FX platforms

Nachfolgend finden Sie eine Lösung, die in den meisten Fällen von Kompatibilitätsproblemen von Steamwork-Produkten mit AMD FX Prozessoren funktioniert hat.

*****Diese Anleitung beinhaltet ein BIOS-Update, welches, wenn fehlerhaft ausgeführt, bleibenden Schaden auf Ihrem Motherboard anrichten kann. Wenn sie sich also in der Handhabung des Updates unsicher sind, kontaktieren Sie bitte Ihren Systemhersteller*****

1. Besuchen Sie die Website des Herstellers Ihres Motherboards und gehen dort auf die Support Seite.
2. Suchen Sie Ihr Model des Motherboards heraus
3. Laden Sie das NEUESTE BIOS für Ihr Motherboard herunter
4. Wie Ihr BIOS aktualisiert wird ist von Motherboard zu Motherboard verschieden. Manche BIOS können durch das UEFI (Graphisches BIOS) oder durch Gebrauch eines Flash-Programs wie zum Beispiel AWDFLASH aktualisiert werden. Bitte lessen Sie im Handbuch Ihres Motherboards nach, wie Sie Ihr BIOS aktualisieren können.
5. Folgender Teil ist SEHR WICHTIG. SCHALTEN SIE NIEMALS DEN PC AUS WÄHREND DAS BIOS AKTUALISIERT WIRD! Falls Sie dies tun, wird das Motherboard unwiderruflich beschädigt.
6. Sobald die Aktualisierung komplett ist, kann es sein, dass Ihr PC neu startet. Dies hängt wieder davon ab, welchen Hersteller Sie nutzen.
7. Sie müssen Ihr BIOS auf die empfohlenen Einstellungen zurück setzen, ebenso alle erhöhten Taktungseinstellungen und Boot-Befehle.
8. Nun sollte Ihr PC bereit sein um Borderlands 2 zu spielen.

Falls diese Lösung das Problem nicht behebt, kontaktieren Sie bitte den Hersteller Ihres Motherboards, der Ihnen vielleicht ein aktualisiertes BIOS oder einen Patch bereit stellen kann.
Desweiteren können können Sie auch prüfen, ob es ein treiber-Update für Ihre CPU gibt. Die meisten AMD CPUs haben einen Treiber, daher lohnt es sich vielleicht AMD bezüglich einer Installation/eines Updates eines solchen zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ines Y.


----------



## Mothman (11. Oktober 2012)

Also du hast dich entschlossen dein BIOS zu updaten, weiß aber nicht welches Motherboard du hast?
Dann würde ich Everest Home Edition - Download - CHIP Online installieren. Das Tool zeigt dir eigentlich alles bis ins letzte Detail über deinen Rechner an.


----------



## Gabba123 (11. Oktober 2012)

Neeee hab ich nich bzw. ich weiss es noch nich weil der pc is neu und ich hab angst den zu schrotten vll. macht das ein kumpel von mir.

Hää bei dem programm wenn ich auf motehrboard click steht name: unbekannt?


----------



## Maramiri (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab Angst BIOS zu flashen...  Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Oktober 2012)

Mit einem halbwegs modernen Mainboard macht man das einfach mit einem Programm unter Windows, das ist sowohl einfach als auch ungefährlich.


----------



## laetar (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo allesamt.
Ich bin zwar noch neu hier aber bei mir wars so, dass das Spiel nach wenigen Sekunden sofort immer mit Fehlermeldung beendet wurde seitdem ich das Programm mal reinstalliert hab.
Die Lösung dafür war in meinem Falle das löschen des alten Steamclients und redownload des Ganzen.
Ich hoffw ich konnte behilflich sein


----------

